
XXY Oscilloscope - rbanffy
https://dood.al/oscilloscope/
======
flowless
This needs some samples

    
    
      https://dood.al/oscilloscope/#-0.05,-0.8,0,0,0,0,0.0,3,1,sin(a*t-t/5)*cos(a*t/b)*cos((a+b)*t),sin(a*t+(t/11))*cos(t*t/(b*a)),3,5,0,0.74,125,0,0,0
    
      https://dood.al/oscilloscope/#-0.05,-0.8,1,0,0,0,0.0,3,1,sin(22*a*t-t/15)*cos(a*t+t/12+t/30),sin(a*t+t)*cos(t/a+t/3),2,5,0,0.74,125,0.07,0,0

~~~
irickt
Here's the music and oscilloscope art demo, the artistic goal of the project
... [https://m1el.github.io/woscope/](https://m1el.github.io/woscope/)

------
aroman
Try this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo)

`youtube-dl -x
"[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo"`](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo"`)

------
matt12345678
An hour ago and on the front page with no comments. Probably because we are
all still playing with it.

~~~
tomxor
This :P

~~~
tomxor
Way to spoil the lighthearted mood of a fun oscilloscope simulation... I've
noticed, and dislike how unwelcome it is to make a simple acknowledgement or
agreement on HN. Must be something about the voting system.

~~~
kbenson
It's because it doesn't really contribute anything, and some people are
stricter about that than others. The easiest way to turn that simple
acknowledgement with downvotes into a neutral or upvoted comment is to just
add a simple sentence with your own thoughts, or what it reminds you of, or
anything that actually justifies the use of a comment instead of just the
upvote button.

It's just one of the ways HN is slightly different than other forums, and
while it sometimes comes across as negative, I think overall it encourages
better comments.

~~~
tomxor
I can sort of understand the "this is not a chat room" attitude only leave
constructive comments or whatever. But sometimes you want to just leave
something more than a button click because there was more resonance than is
expressed in a binary "yes", yet you don't necessarily have anything
insightful to add.

Anyway... that is my opinion, but I expect it's unpopular and will not be
surprised if more downvotes come hurtling my way.

~~~
kbenson
I think the disconnect is believing it has to be insightful. There's a large
area there where you can work within to make a comment more signal than noise.
Just explaining why you agree is usually sufficient.

Some forums are perfectly fine without a distinction of contribution, such as
reddit. Others, such as here, have a culture that tries to promote more
substantive comments. Neither is better than the other, but both excel at
specific things. If I want reddit style comments (and I do, often), I'll visit
reddit. If I want HN style comments, I visit HN. Forcing redditors to be more
serious or HN users to be less serious doesnt serve either community well, and
would likely cause both to be similar and mediocre compared to what they were
before.

The whole point is that this is a place where someone can dive deep on the
differences in etiquette and culture between reddit and HN and not worry too
much about being called out for being too serious or cramping other people's
good time, because some people find a discussion like that a good time even if
they also like 10+ comment chains of jokes and crowd sourced movie quotes at
other times.

For that reason, I don't really expect you to get downvoted. You explained and
justified your position, which I find is usually all most people here really
expect as a minimum.

------
acidburnNSA
Very nice and realistic effect. As a low-level electronics hobbyist I was
pleasantly surprised to find "entry level" 50 MHz digital oscilloscopes in the
$150-$200 range these days. I picked up a Siglent to help me through Horowitz
& Hill's The Art of Electronics labs and it's been pretty fun. I also have
used it just to see what's going on on a cheap digital level I bought with USB
output and some other things. Definitely a neat tool. It does sit on the desk
more than I'd like these days though.

------
ttoinou
I made this oscilloscope simulation + sound last year :
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/ldSfWV](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/ldSfWV)

Beware : you need a good GPU

~~~
Exras
Nice reflection on the monitors edges.

------
tomxor
For those of you a bit lost with the initial setup, click the "sweep" and
"microphone" checkboxes to get something more familiar.

~~~
dsr_
And try whistling, snapping your fingers, and growling and humming, not just
speech.

Most people can whistle a nearly perfect sine wave, and shortly thereafter
you'll see what frequency and volume really mean.

------
peatmoss
The obvious musical selection to use in conjunction with this is “YYZ”

EDIT: Okay, I'm watching / listening to Dave Holland’s “Jugglers Parade” which
is punchy and whose dynamic range builds slowly. It’s pretty freaking cool.
I’m sure everyone here has musical favorites that they’re having fun with too.

------
dsego
Love the visuals, is the source code open? A nitpick, I should be able to
click on "microphone" instead of having to aim at the small checkbox, this is
easy if you wrap it in an HTML label tag.

~~~
ancaster
source code:
[https://github.com/m1el/woscope/](https://github.com/m1el/woscope/)

~~~
ysleepy
The repo was only the source for the line drawing code.

------
sllabres
related:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/oscilloscopemusic/](https://www.reddit.com/r/oscilloscopemusic/)

~~~
JKCalhoun
Down the rabbit hole:
[https://oscilloscopemusic.com](https://oscilloscopemusic.com)

Vinyl "music for oscilloscopes"....

------
claforte
Awesome, my whole family played with it for 15 minutes, a great way to
introduce wave theory to 8-10 years-olds! Works great on Windows 10 + Chrome.

~~~
fdavison
Seeing an oscilloscope displaying a Lissajous pattern when I was eight years
old was one of the things that sparked my interest in electronics. In 1962, by
cracky!

------
DINKDINK
awesome! would be nice if the engine interperlated between parameter changes
instead of getting those abrupt digital steps.

>To get audio from another program, you can either physically connect your
audio output to your audio input, or use third party software, such as VB-
CABLE on Windows or Soundflower with SoundflowerBed on MacOS.

Read my mind

------
kakarot
I can't get it to display anything. The console is ablaze with CORS errors.
Firefox 58, Fedora 27.

------
lennoff
try it with [https://github.com/m1el/woscope-
music/blob/master/oscillofun...](https://github.com/m1el/woscope-
music/blob/master/oscillofun.mp3)

------
pantalaimon
I tried playing some of Jerobeam Fenderson's music on it and it works great!
:D

------
ysleepy
Reminds me of the Scan Processor Studies by Woody Vasulka & Brian O'Reilly.
[https://vimeo.com/7517418](https://vimeo.com/7517418)

Really eerie stuff.

------
anilakar
Acid test: run Youscope on it. Seems to work relatively well.

------
zmix

      https://dood.al/oscilloscope/#-1,-1.2,0,0,1,1,0.13,7,1,sin(2*PI*a*t)*cos(2*PI*b*t),cos(2*PI*a*t)*cos(2*PI*b*t),2,0.5,1,0.72,111,0,0,0

------
JKCalhoun
Wow, very cool. Kind of an inverse oscilloscope though — you adjust the input
freq not the display freq.

------
jeffhuys
>Unavailable in Safari. Only stereo in Chrome.

It IS available in Safari, but not stereo as it says. Sierra.

------
eigenvalue
This is amazing! Turn on your microphone and try playing with the sliders!

------
rosstex
I don't see any visualization, on Mac 10.3.2 and Chrome 66.

~~~
hazeii
Click on 'Signal generator'?

~~~
rosstex
I hit "Reset All" and it started working :)

------
the-dude
Completely locked up my FF + iMac.

~~~
johnpowell
No problem here on FF 58.0.1 and OS X 10.13.2

